# Black screen after flashing



## Steamed_Egg (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi, I just joined the forums today!

Today I tried to flash the rom with Hashcodes CM9 build but ran in some trouble.The droid is rooted. Installed safestrap and booted into safestrap. I cleared the data/cache, wiped cache partition and wiped dalvik cache. Then I tried to install the custom rom via the sd card and it worked. Then I reboot the phone. The phone will do all well until right when it passes the safestrap menu, the screen will remain black.

So the question is how do I fix this?


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

Either pull the battery or do a full shut down instead of a reboot

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------

